# Router collet needed



## TDBridges (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a Craftsman industrial router that I got at a local pawn shop for a steal. I love those deals that are to good to pass up. Anyway it only came with the collet for 1/4 inch bits but I thought (usually that is what gets me in trouble). I thought its a Craftsman I can get the 1/2 inch collet from Sears, right… wrong. My question is how and where can I go about finding an aftermarket router collet. Is there anywhere to buy such a creature? Am I going to have to find a machine shop to fabricate one? (might cost more than routers worth)

Any help is greatly appreciated.
TD


----------



## SEE (Sep 23, 2009)

TD: What's the model number on the router, please? I may have just the collet that you're looking for.


----------



## TDBridges (Oct 25, 2009)

SEE,
The model # is315.275100

TD


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you for the model number. If SEE's doesn't pan out it might be a pain.

Couple Options:
100% sure you'll need the collet assembly part number is 974252-003
Check on if a 1/2 bit fits through the existing collet nut. It looks like this model had one nut which fit both 1/4 and 1/2. If it does you'll have one minor issue using 1/4 bits… lousy run-out.

The 1/2 inch collet nut part number is 973844001
Original Manufacturer Model is Ryobi RE170VS

You'll also get a spare shoulder screw: 974096-001 , and retaining ring 607896-001 with the assembly.

Here is the diagram: http://www.m-and-d.com/pdfs/ryobi_tool/R180.pdf
Without pictures I'd say I think you're looking for 31 and 23.

Surprisingly, Sears parts is cheapest, if you need the 1/2 inch nut (check the diameter on the existing one, if a 1/2 inch bit slides through the hole of the nut then it's universal) since they're offering it for 3.99 instead of 9.99 or 12.99

973844-001 (collet nut)
$3.99 plus shipping
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/showPart.pd?partNumber=973844-001&productGroupId=0009&supplierId=315&brandId=x&documentId=10043686&keySuffixId=NA&modelNumber=x&keyId=000019&pageId=00001&productTypeId=x&searchModelNumber=315275100&subCompDesc=Base%20assembly&brandDesc=CRAFTSMAN&modelDesc=PLUNGE-ROUTER&blt=11

974252-003 (collet assembly)
$9.99 plus shipping
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/showPart.pd?partNumber=974252-003&productGroupId=0009&supplierId=315&pathTaken=&filterPart=&pop=flush

Other places to check are M and D Motors, eReplacement parts and so on. Even Amazon has most of the Ryobi/Ridgid parts as passthrough items. (no free shipping over $25)

Expect to pay about $20 including shipping. If you go Sears check for discount coupons, or try to get friendly with a Sears store manager since they can order the parts for no shipping.


----------



## TDBridges (Oct 25, 2009)

Nathan you are my new best friend LOL, I looked online for days with no success. If SEE's doesnt work out I will definitely use the info you sent.

Thank you for taking the time to respond in such detail. I had posted the same question on another 'woodworking' forum and all I got back was don't knows and good luck.


----------



## SEE (Sep 23, 2009)

It would appear that Nathan is our "parts search guru"! Tipping my hat to you, Nathan for your research with RESULTS!

Fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on one's perspective, For some reason I was thinking that it had finally died. Alas, it is only near death. So, I better hang on to the 1/2 collet, even though I rarely use that router anymore. I apologize for getting your hopes up.

This is a very powerful router. On mine the soft start feature is really soft now. When I went out to the shop to check it out just a bit ago, I wondered if it was EVER going to start. Finally, it did crank up. The only thing that I use that router for now is to clean up the outside edge of a thick, round table top after "roughing" it out with a jig saw.

Nathan is correct; one nut for both collets. I'd say that your best bet (if the rest of the router is in good working order) is to buy the whole kit that would have both collets and the new nut. I checked to see if my 1/2" Bosch 1617-1618 EVS collet and nut would fit the Craftsman router. No go.

Sorry that I couldn't be of more help. If that router had died, as I thought it finally had, I would have given you the collet.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you both for the compliments. I'm a giant fan of used tools and I've come to accept the fact that the 80% discount on a tool off Craigslist will result in $20-$30 order with Sears, M&D, or eReplacement.

A word to the wise, its always best to take inventory of consumables/worn parts for your shop and home before placing the order because I've kicked myself for ordering replacement skids for my snowplow a week after getting the parts to tune up my Sliding Miter Table on my (laugh all you want) BT3K. Shipping does go up with additional items, but rarely in a hurry.

Of course they must hate me since I can't imagine a trolley for a Genie screw lift, feet for a Delta Jointer, new rubber pads for my grill's hood and replacement sliders are anywhere close to each other in the warehouse.


----------



## Cuda (Aug 4, 2011)

I realize this is a very old thread but I am also looking for this collet, if anyone has a spare one or one no longer used I would be interested in purchasing it. Have a Craftsman router which is in fairly good condition but have had little luck tracking down the part. It is no longer available at Sears and have searched the Craftsman and Ryobi part numbers at both E-replacement and M&D and have had no success. I would apprieciate any thoughts. I am considering taking the 1/4" collet to a machine shop and having it modified for a 1/2" bit shank, but I am not sure just how well this will work.


----------



## martik777 (May 28, 2017)

I have several 1/2" collets 974252-003

contact me at [email protected]


----------

